# Viktor's Behaviour



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

Hay there!

Viktor has been getting very vocal, and lately puffs up his chest feathers and growls a bit. He doesn't do the whole strut and spin dance that I see males around here do. Right now he's jupst perched in 'his' area, preening and occasionally looking up to vocalise like this: "grr grr grrrrRRRRRrrr grrrrrRRRRRRrrrrr" if that makes much sense.

My question is: is this behaviour normal? Is he angry/frustrated?

Only his chest/neck feathers are fluffed out.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Could be 'he' is doing a hopeful mating call - it's less of a coo, more of a croon or moan. Do you know he is a 'he' ?

John


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

I don't know for certain whether he's actually a 'he'. The vet said that he'd have to do a blood test in order to know, and since it costs more money, I figured it isn't something that I feel that I *must* know.... so to me he's a he 'till she lays an egg and proves me wrong, haha


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

yep, that's about the size of it. I can think of a couple of ours who were 'obviously' male - until the first egg popped out 

John


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Sounds like a 'he', and that he is doing a general all purpose Broadcast announcing his claim of his Territory area...


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

aaah, good to know. I'll be sure to avoid spending time on top of my bookshelf. Hehe...

What about when he starts pecking my hand softly and then nuzzling his beak between my fingers and shaking? Is this leftover from his infant feeding behavior?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

DanceBiscuit said:


> aaah, good to know. I'll be sure to avoid spending time on top of my bookshelf. Hehe...
> 
> What about when he starts pecking my hand softly and then nuzzling his beak between my fingers and shaking? Is this leftover from his infant feeding behavior?




Which one is doing this?

This sounds more like he is fanticising you into a Hen...and in effect, affectionatly kissing.


Might be time for you to find a sick or injured Hen or two, to bring home and convelese back to health and vigor.


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

well tomorrow is my day off, I'll see if I have any luck picking up one of the limping pigeons, and hope its a hen.

Is it really that difficult to sex pigeons?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

DanceBiscuit said:


> well tomorrow is my day off, I'll see if I have any luck picking up one of the limping pigeons, and hope its a hen.



Very good.

I expect String Foot would be fine for release once everyone is satisfied his Foot is free of any possible infection. Or, as you please, or think best...



> Is it really that difficult to sex pigeons?



It would not be difficult for Victor to do...it would take him probably about 1/500th of a second to make the determination.


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

oops, by "sexing pigeons" I meant determining a pigeon's gender.

As far as Trouper the string foot goes, the little nubby flap of skin 'died' and that whole section of the foot is still swollen,.... But the one toe foot looks great! more swelling has gone down, so its still lumpy bumpy, but the skin isn't so tight, so that's encouraging... I'll update pics tomorrow


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Lol...( Sexing Pigeons )



Oh yeah, those foot injury conditions from thread/hair/filliments, when 'serious', once debrided, can take quite a while to finish clearing themselves up.


I am confident that Trouper will have a good useable Toe on the one Foot there, once all is said and done, and, that is definitely better than no Toes at all.

Tumeric ( or any Good Curry Powder so long as it is not too HOT ) would be good for him in this phase, if he'd still eat Seeds having it on them...you can lightly 'glisten' the Seeds with Olive Oil, and any sort of powder will then adhere to them once stirred well...


Good for them regardless, for that matter...

But, good for aiding circulation and reducing inflammation and cleaning up vascularly distal damage-things...

Meant to mention this earlier but somehow never did.


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

More weird behaviour: what about flapping wings hard(without lifting off of floor) and walking around in a circle, always facing inwards? I first saw this after he bathed, but this is the second or third time I see it when he's dry. Is it more territory behaviour?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Just exercise...and or something they may do when drying off or wishing to cool off or just feels good to do.

I do not believe it has any direct territorial import.


Male Territory claims and announcements will usually be limited to a roost or perch area...but, some Males can extend this to a whole room or a whole House and everyone and everything in it.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

DanceBiscuit said:


> More weird behaviour: what about flapping wings hard(without lifting off of floor) and walking around in a circle, always facing inwards? I first saw this after he bathed, but this is the second or third time I see it when he's dry. Is it more territory behaviour?


Sounds like pijie Wing Exercises to me...a.k.a. "helicoptering"...

Watching MR. Squeaks do this is a riot, especially when he's on my kitichen floor! And, yes, can be done after a bath...

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

When Viktor was helicoptering after his bath, I called it his ''spin cycle''. Had a good laugh.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

DanceBiscuit said:


> When Viktor was helicoptering after his bath, I called it his ''spin cycle''. Had a good laugh.


I like the way you think!! I'll have to remember "spin cycle" AFTER the bath...doing when dry can remain helicoptering... 

Many thanks

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

mr squeaks said:


> I'll have to remember "spin cycle" AFTER the bath...doing when dry can remain helicoptering...



agreed!


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

Viktor has been getting more vocal, moans quite a lot, and regardless of the gender, he doesn't show any interest in Trouper or Lucy(the rescues). He doesn't spare any affection on me. 

This sounds silly, but how do I get him to notice pigeons? I'm concerned that his frustration will stress him out,...?

Sometimes he'll be very loud in his nest and just keep bobbing his head, the poor guy is desperate, haha


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

DanceBiscuit said:


> When Viktor was helicoptering after his bath, I called it his ''spin cycle''. Had a good laugh.


Vanilla shakes himself like a dog after his bath!


----------



## Budd (Jul 20, 2010)

Female pigeons usually have smaller heads than the males. You can also look between their legs when it's bath time. The males have a very small penal structure down there as my girlfriend found out when she was cleaning the poop off of Louie the pigeons crotch area last week.


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

Budd: pigeons don't have penal structures, though they do have testes. Sexual intercourse happens through their magical multi-functional cloacae(googled it)

'New' behaviour:
He often sits down and starts moaning/crying, sometimes nodding his head. Is he 'craving' eggs? Trying to lure a bird to his 'nest'?
Should I get Timothy hay to see if he starts nest building? Would giving him dummy eggs satisfy his frustration?


----------

